# Capcom Europe Blames Fans for MML3 Cancellation



## gloweyjoey (Jul 21, 2011)

Hoo-boy. This is just going to be one of those days.

Checking out the blog post of GeekSpeak Radio host and MMN alumni Bryan “DarkMoogle” Carr, who has been following this whole turn of events, I saw that Capcom Europe had been responding to some fans about the Mega Man Legends 3 cancellation on their Twitter. And since people were already beginning to talk about it in comments here, I figured we might as well post it.

After all, people said they wanted more than just apologetic notes, to see actual reasons, right? Well, hold on to your blue helmets, because as Carr puts it, “now the blame is shifted to the fans, huh?”

Things began (more or less) with a tweet from @dk_lance, who echoed a not-uncommon sentiment:

"@CapcomEuro I’m sad to know Legends 3 was cancelled for 3DS. Someone making decisions at Capcom’s R&D HQ should get fired…"[/p]



Source





 Check the source for more tweets.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 21, 2011)

BULLSHIT.


----------



## Nebz (Jul 21, 2011)

Was there really more the fans could have done? The Prototype Version was highly anticipated and we never got a chance to even buy those hot cakes.... What more was there for us to do?


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Jul 21, 2011)

That's Crapcom for ya...


----------



## C175R (Jul 21, 2011)

I knew it.
everything is my fault.
maybe I should just kill myself.

is that what you wanna hear from me capcom!?!?
Well then F*CK YOUUUUUUUUUU!!


----------



## prowler (Jul 21, 2011)

@CapcomEuro had a bad day. I feel sorry for he/she >:


----------



## purplesludge (Jul 21, 2011)

It's probably because they can't later release an ultimate, super, or arcade edition to milk the fans.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 21, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> Was there really more the fans could have done? The Prototype Version was highly anticipated and we never got a chance to even buy those hot cakes.... What more was there for us to do?


There was something like 15,000 members in the devroom.
Of those 15,000 only a fraction actively participated.

Translated into sales, even with all 15,000 members those are horrible numbers.

It's not like everyone who was interested registered and then did nothing.
Unless those 15,000 was everyone which is sad.

I'm sure if everyone at least registered and made just one post it would've made a difference.

So in a way, yes, blame the fans for not taking a bigger interest.
If you couldn't be bothered to even register you have no right to complain now.

Besides, Inafune was the only one at Capcom who really loved the Legends series.
Game probably would've been a disappointment without him around anyway.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 21, 2011)

You could've just posted here:-
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=302...t=0&start=0

Lol.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 21, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> derp
> This is what they said I think the Tweets speak for themselves.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit. sorry dude, Sadly i didn't see it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is sad because i usually enjoy reading the news you post.


----------



## Nebz (Jul 21, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just blows. Could anyone have signed up or responded in this Dev Room? If so, I feel really bad... I personally would've been more involved if I knew it would help.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 21, 2011)

Screw you, Crapcom.





I chuckled a bit.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Not your fault anyways lol, *Livin in a box* is in news posting mode atm.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 21, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They made a really big deal out of the whole community contribution thing when they announced the project.
And yes, anyone could have joined.


----------



## Nebz (Jul 21, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grahhhh! I feel like a douche.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I should have payed a bit more attention than usual but I guess what's done is done. I hope everyone has learned from this if they're looking forward to any other possible Mega Man titles.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey just found this, maybe some tweets are new here, not sure

Now the company is responding to the resulting bombardment of angry tweets by reassuring fans that this was not meant to implicate them, but instead to make a simple statement about the interaction within the devroom, and to show that Capcom was at fault for using a poorly planned marketing strategy.

yes that was a flippant answer, it was a shame lots of people didn't get involved in Dev room to devleop the game was my point

I said it was "a shame more fans didn't want to get more involved" when discussing our Dev rooms = Blaming Capcom

Thats not blaming the fans thats expressing dissapointment in something we did

140 characters is not easy to explain all the detail people want

Finally, there's a note that the voices of angry fans are not going unheard:

*This incident has shown there is very passionate group Mega man fans. It will be passed on.*[/p]




Source

Last sentence is giving hope!


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 21, 2011)

^For some reason I doubt it. 


For one we shouldn't have fight that hard for the devs to make the game. 

What all devs start thinking that way? "Not enough direct support for Mario let's cancel."


We aren't trying that hard for those street fighter games, they should cancel those too.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 21, 2011)

REALLY NOW CR...CR..CRAPCOM!?

Thats the best excuse you could come up with!? How utterly pathetic!

By insulting any fans, and making it seem like they were the reason for canceling it, you effectively hurt all members of the Megaman Fanbase. Feels real good man... *Sarcasm*

Of course, you'd blame it on the fans either way. You don't want to...oh shocker...an actual good job at developing a game that may take you several years, but would be worth it in the long run. Naw lets let the creator of a series go, and lets make crap games and rehashes, and blame bad sales on the fans for not wanting to buy more unoriginal crap. 

God I am so angry at that accusation of it being the fans fault....so effing angry, so sick with anger....I'm shaking...I'm gonna blow....big time...really big time.



Spoiler



*NEVER! EVER! EVER! EVER! EVER! EVER!! BLAME THE FANS FOR BAD SALES, OR LACK OF A DEMAND FOR A RELEASE! EVER!*


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> For one we shouldn't have fight that hard for the devs to make the game.
> 
> What all devs start thinking that way? "Not enough direct support for Mario let's cancel."
> 
> ...


I don't think Legends ever sold that well (someone correct me if I'm wrong) and Capcom had no interest in ever making another Legends game.
Inafune had to fight tooth and nail to get Capcom to even consider it.

Games like Mario and Street Fighter have extremely healthy sales figures, making another sequel is basically risk free in terms of sales.

[EDIT]

Nimbus: Please...please read the thread before replying.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well.. the fans comments will be passed on, there is hope of a rebirth of MML3 project.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 21, 2011)

Everyone, seriously. Let's leave Legends 3 to rest. As much as you and I love Megaman and the franchise as a whole, it seems like we beating at dead horse that was deaf, blind, and had all 4 legs amputated.

Nothing is going to give at the moment until we hear from either Inafune or Capcom themselves regarding the future of the franchise. It hurts more to keep bringing it back up, than to just let it go.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 21, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Nimbus: Please...please read the thread before replying.



Really now...

*I read it before posting FYI, yeah...I was actually a good boy and read something, analyzed it, and came to a conclusion before deciding what to post, and whether or not to blow my top,*, and frankly it seems to me that they just want to be lazy about releasing something different other than SF or whatever rerelease/rehash. The comments in the tweets also confirm this to me, seeing as they seem to want to instead make it seem like the Fans didn't want it enough.

How is wanting a MML3 since MML2 came out not wanting it enough.

Therefore, I believe I have every right to be angry as **** thank you so very much. If you're also implying that I shouldn't be angry because the fans comments have been passed along, then that's absurd, as likely they will just be deleted when they reach whatever inbox, Capcom obviously doesn't care. Additionally this confirms one other thing, which I've probably known now for ages....

Capcom is just like every other huge video game company nowadays, overrated, pushing out rehashes of the same damn thing, not listening to the people that bring them the best no matter how much they plead and fight, blaming bad sales/cancellations on the fans, and caring about only one thing. *Money..*..it's greed my friends...greed used in the wrong way, in the bad way. Capcom or someone at Capcom obviously does not give two flying you-know-whats about a fanbase that has been screaming at them for ages to make a sequel to a game that actually sold well.

Megaman is officially dead people...here's hoping for an E-Tank of some form or something to revive it in some way, maybe in a different company. Capcom cannot survive on Street Fighter alone, I promise you all that much.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 21, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> I don't think Legends ever sold that well (someone correct me if I'm wrong) and Capcom had no interest in ever making another Legends game.
> Inafune had to fight tooth and nail to get Capcom to even consider it.
> 
> Games like Mario and Street Fighter have extremely healthy sales figures, making another sequel is basically risk free in terms of sales.


They need make,sell and try and stop being so scare. I didn't understand if they are to scare to make it, they should give it up to another Company then. 
Just seem they didn't even want try themselves. 


TBH I just want a Megaman game altogether.

They could have even did some sell by online order. Other words make game for each other with no return policy. Kinda harsh,but... yea.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 21, 2011)

CAPCOM comes off as fucking lazy, so don't develop any other game that seemingly doesn't have support. I mean the people who participated did it out of love of the series and didn't get a single dime for contributing great ideas/concepts. Not everyone had the time to contribute or skill. Thanks for getting us excited for nothing.


----------



## nando (Jul 21, 2011)

"it's not me, it's you"


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 21, 2011)

Capcom just needs to get their shit together. Just make the Damn game. It is not going to kill you. With all of this controversy surrounding the game it might even sell higher than their expectations.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 21, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Hey just found this, maybe some tweets are new here, not sure
> 
> Now the company is responding to the resulting bombardment of angry tweets by reassuring fans that this was not meant to implicate them, but instead to make a simple statement about the interaction within the devroom, and to show that Capcom was at fault for using a poorly planned marketing strategy.
> 
> ...


This response is asinine(not you samash).
The full Tweet was "It's a shame more *FANS* didn't want to get more involved. If we saw there was more of an *AUDIENCE* for MML3 poeple might change minds."

There is *NO WHERE* in that statement where disappointment was expressed in something *THEY* did. It was *FANS* and an *AUDIENCE* that disappointment was expressed upon.

This is basically, blame the fans that didn't participate, then when everyone shits a brick, you cover your ass and say it was your fault not the fans or the....AUDIENCE FOR THE GAME THAT WAS SUPPOSEDLY MISSING.


----------



## awssk8er (Jul 21, 2011)

I have never been a Capcom fan really, but that is fucked up. 

I had no intentions on buying this game, but after I'll remember this next time I am about to buy a Capcom game.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 21, 2011)

First of all, I don't get how Crapcom claimed that the title lacked the audience, did they travel 1 year into the future and saw the sales of MML3?? Lol. Many people don't even use the net. They just wait for their store to release the game, how many out of those could be the fans of the Legends series? Many, or even none. They should've taken the risk.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 21, 2011)

IMO, I think they would have had a lot more support with feedback, suggestions, etc had they released the prototype on the eShop so people had an idea about the direction Capcom was going with it. You can't make corrections to a flight plan that isn't available for examination.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 21, 2011)

Nimbus: Yup, a fanbase that wanted Legends 3 so bad that only 15,000 of them even bothered to sign up to the devroom.
Inafune was the only one who liked Legends.
Legends did poorly sales-wise. (Again, correct me if I'm wrong.)
Inafune left Capcom.
They had every reason to just cancel the project right there since no one was really left with an interest in the game.
The only way a good Legends game would be made would be if the fans had more control over it.
They gave fans that option.
In the grand scheme of things almost no one joined up.

Twitter is also a terrible way to spread news, you have a tiny character limit.
It's a shame not many fans signed up for the devroom to show interest.
They should have advertised and sent more word out it.
Though, in their defense, if you (in general, not you specifically) were really as big a fan of Legends as you claimed you would have known about the devroom already.
If not from the beginning then each time a game site announced the results of a devrom development.

Honestly, I'm glad MML3 is cancelled. If you hate "CRAPCOM" so much then you should be glad too.
Would you really want a company who hates the Legends franchise to be making a new Legends game?

[EDIT]

KingVamp: To be fair, the last Megaman game was...Megaman 10 in 2010.
Last year.

People are always complaining about too many sequels and not enough sequels.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 21, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Nimbus: Yup, a fanbase that wanted Legends 3 so bad that only 15,000 of them even bothered to sign up to the devroom.
> Inafune was the only one who liked Legends.
> Legends did poorly sales-wise. (Again, correct me if I'm wrong.)
> Inafune left Capcom.
> ...



I wonder if other franchises devised a devroom, would more people bother to contribute? I think most people just want the end product, their already going to pay for the game.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 21, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Nimbus: Yup, a fanbase that wanted Legends 3 so bad that only 15,000 of them even bothered to sign up to the devroom.
> Inafune was the only one who liked Legends.
> Legends did poorly sales-wise. (Again, correct me if I'm wrong.)
> Inafune left Capcom.
> ...


This was exactly the conclusion I came to today... I sincerely hope my other MM fans here can reach this same conclusion as well, hopefully.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 21, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> I wonder if other franchises devised a devroom, would more people bother to contribute? I think most people just want the end product, their already going to pay for the game.


You have to keep in mind, as others have pointed out, Capcom is a company and they love their money.
And as Inafune has pointed out, the ones on the top of the chain really have no idea how things work.
They look at the success of Legends in the past compared to other games they've made, heck, even other Megaman games and they see absolutely no reason to make a sequel.
The devroom was Inafune's way of proving to those guys that there's a real interest in the series.

gloweyjoey: You can stress certain words in any comment and make it sound like something it's not. As I said earlier, the intention was probably true.
They could have advertised the devroom and fan involvement more.
Tell more places to comment on it like Kotaku and such.
Let more fans know about the existence of the thing so they could join up.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 21, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Honestly, I'm glad MML3 is cancelled. If you hate "CRAPCOM" so much then you should be glad too.
> Would you really want a company who hates the Legends franchise to be making a new Legends game?
> [EDIT]
> 
> ...


This. 

They shouldn't relied on a devroom to sale this game. They didn't even unleash a prototype.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 21, 2011)

If this is Capcom's idea of public relations, their PR guy on twitter should get sacked.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! This leads to believe they didn't give a damn about actually releasing this from the get go, lol...they've got some real cajones for faking it this long, major PR fail, IMO.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 21, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they didn't.
They never wanted to make this game.
The only reason why it even got this far was because of Inafune, the only one who cared at Capcom.

I'm seriously surprised they didn't just cancel the game the moment he left.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 21, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man capcom better watch their backs now about cancelling any future games.


----------



## prowler (Jul 21, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> man capcom better watch their backs now about cancelling any future games.


Why, what are you going to do?
Make a poorly written e-mail?

You do know that they have to make, fund and publish the games they make, right?
Edit: Also as Zarcon pointed out and from an obvious point of view, devs don't like making games they don't want to make.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2011)

This was my favorite one:






Now that's just bold, Capcom.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 21, 2011)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> This was my favorite one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW I'm speechless.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 21, 2011)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> This was my favorite one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well...it's true.
I hate to repeat myself so often, but they never wanted to make the game.
If the fans wanted it they were going to, essentially, have to make it themselves via the devroom.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 21, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course they make their games, duh. That is not the point. We as consumers vote with our dollar which companies are deemed reliable. A company that is percieved as not doing what they said they were going to do, and does that repetitiously(not the case here just making a point) will not bode well with me and other reasonable consumers. Bottom line they should guard their image better, cancelling more games would make them look bad. Branding is everything.

edit: can we agree that on the surface the devroom was a cool exciting format to go with, but practically is a bad idea.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol Capcom wanted us to make the game through the dev room? Wow...


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 21, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Activision gets away with selling the same game every year.
...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when Activison with Neversoft used to release the bomb games like Tony Hawks Pro Skater...oh the good ol' days.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 21, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



then sadly there are a lot of unreasonable people who buy the same game every year.

edit: I wonder if CAPCOM has the gall to "develop" another game that relies on user development.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 21, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like Sports games.  Only worse.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. It all comes down to the bottom line, MULA!!!!

edit: the PR guy from cappcom Europe came off as fucking arrogant, imo. Did he/they really expect the game to be made mostly by the devs? That just isn't realistic.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 21, 2011)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> This was my favorite one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Capcom: Open mouth, insert foot.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 21, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Takeshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh don't stop their CAPCOM, why don't you just hand over a dev building with dev tools so that we can make the game that much faster.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 21, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess that is why the Crash Bandicoot series died. Not enough revenue on the most recent games.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 21, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> Takeshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ridiculous! Unbelievable!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They should get no money for it then, if the fans finish it themselves.

Wait where you found that tweet?

Should LulzSec attack Capcom?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 21, 2011)

Wait... it's up to the fans to create the game for the developers?

Capcom stop killing off your fanbase, you're running out of them.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 21, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They tried to "reinvent" Crash, and they fell flat on their face.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 21, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we can "blame" the supremacy of FPS in the video game market. It's way more profitable to pump out an FPS than reboot an ip about a platforming bandicoot.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 21, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Activision was the wrong company for Crash Bandicoot. The series deserves better.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 21, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> gloweyjoey: You can stress certain words in any comment and make it sound like something it's not. As I said earlier, the intention was probably true.
> They could have advertised the devroom and fan involvement more.
> Tell more places to comment on it like Kotaku and such.
> Let more fans know about the existence of the thing so they could join up.



These aren't words that if you ''stress'' them it sounds like something its not. The fact that the words were used at ALL forget about stressing certain words, those are the words they used to make the statement what it is. They even admitted to the comment being a flippant one(frivolously disrespectful, shallow, or lacking in seriousness), So yeah. You are right by all means, they never gave a shit and still don't, and it's very obvious with the continued facetiousness, although it seems that they're trying really hard to kiss butt on their twitter now.

From the Twitter
"@CapcomEuro Your statement conveys that the efforts made by the fans of the game were insufficient. Not that the product was lacking."
"@ZSBeardsley No it conveys that the dev room website and concept wasn't as good as we wanted it to be"

Another asinine comment. How does "It's a shame more fans didn't want to get more involved. If we saw there was more of an audience for MML3 poeple might change minds."  have any indication that the dev room website and concept wasn't what they wanted it to be? It doesn't.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> That ridiculous! Unbelievable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found it in the comments of a Kotaku article about Inafude being sorry about the cancellation (this one).


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 21, 2011)

Well maybe Inafune will make a new title for Nintendo?


----------



## megawalk (Jul 21, 2011)

aaaand with this statement they lost alot of fans....nice move capcom europe, hope you'll notice the side-effects


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 21, 2011)

why must capcom europe be such asses?


----------



## Issac (Jul 21, 2011)

I had no idea about the devrooms... I just heard about the prototype thing that was going to be downloadable... :/ Lack of information seems to be the biggest issue here.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Well maybe Inafune will make a new title for Nintendo?


Apparently, he has already started up two new game companies and new games are already in development. Possibly some for Nintendo maybe.

http://kotaku.com/5802208/how-one-fistfigh...-of-video-games

unfortunately, he is looking forward to making social network games and mobile phone games as well as big budget games


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 22, 2011)

Out of curiosity, if they do end up releasing the demo/game and it turns out to be a horrible game, would you still buy it to show Capcom they should listen to fans or not buy it and prove Capcom right in wanting to cancel it?

Keep in mind that the MML games you all love so much were made by Inafune who is no longer there.
Also that Capcom is known to HATE the Legends IP and has no idea what to do with it hence relying on the devroom which had a lukewarm response...possibly due to not spreading the word enough about it...even though all the major gaming news sources would make an article whenever a decision was made from it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 22, 2011)

And then we'll all be jumping up and down and fist pumping when they say "Monster Hunter" and you'll all forget about this.

It seems like we all hate them but when it comes down to it, we're still willing to whip out our wallets and pay $40 for Resident Evil: The Mercs 3D.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 22, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> I have never been a Capcom fan really, but that is fucked up.
> 
> I had no intentions on buying this game, but after I'll remember this next time I am about to buy a Capcom game.


Sorry, but I found this ironic as your avatar is of Four Swords, which was an original title made by......CAPCOM.

Capcom, is the ONLY company besides Nintendo that has been so widely involved in the creation of a main series Zelda game (Phillips doesn't count since those games sucked major ass and nothing from them was continued on in the series). First with the Oracle games, and then the last game they were involved with was Minish Cap. At first I didn't like the idea, but the games were so good. I wouldn't mind another title with Capcoms involvement at all.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> And then we'll all be jumping up and down and fist pumping when they say "Monster Hunter" and you'll all forget about this.
> 
> It seems like we all hate them but when it comes down to it, *we're still willing to whip out our wallets and pay $40 for Resident Evil: The Mercs 3D*.


I don't think so. That game sold < 30K copies in June. Bomba.

As for teh topic, Capcom needs to work on it's PR. They're making themselves the Japanese Activision.


----------



## Goli (Jul 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> *And then we'll all be jumping up and down and fist pumping when they say "Monster Hunter" and you'll all forget about this.*
> 
> It seems like we all hate them but when it comes down to it, we're still willing to whip out our wallets and pay $40 for Resident Evil: The Mercs 3D.


Not even that. In a week from now probably everyone will have moved on to something else. Just like what happened to " Operation Rainfall".
Also, _this_, front page news?
*sigh*


----------



## machomuu (Jul 22, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, people won't care for long, not long from now it will just be a reference point for people to use in arguments.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 22, 2011)

*fuck u capcom*

seems like all they r in it for is the money they over spent and now realize they will lose a lot money if i buy any more games from now on it will be used they arnt getting my money ever again.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 22, 2011)

"I've decided to stop working on a project because nobody praised me, it's all YOUR fault, definatelly not mine".

Idiot logic ftw.


----------



## Burton (Jul 22, 2011)

This is ridiculous....then it would be a funding room where people pay for the production and advertising of the game and finally on top of that we have to buy the game LOL.


----------



## Nujui (Jul 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> "I've decided to stop working on a project because nobody praised me, it's all YOUR fault, definatelly not mine".
> 
> Idiot logic ftw.


I know, it's so awesome.


But really, this is stupid.

But like others have said, it will most likely be forgotten shortly.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> "I've decided to stop working on a project because nobody praised me, it's all YOUR fault, definatelly not mine".
> 
> Idiot logic ftw.


To be fair, it's more "I've decided to stop working on a project that I never wanted to do in the first place. The only reason why I even started was because people told me they really wanted it and when given the chance to show how much they wanted it almost no one did."

It's funny, but I think the biggest fans of MML3 all saw this coming since we all knew from the start that Capcom never wanted this game to exist in the first place.
I wonder how many people are just jumping on the hate train.
How many were there to cheer when MML3 was announced and KNEW about the devroom from that same announcement.
How many actually bothered to even register let alone participate.
How many of those that didn't know, but were fans enough to notice even one news post from any major gaming site about developments from the devroom.
And how many decided to join at that point to show their support.


----------



## junkerde (Jul 22, 2011)

i could care less


----------



## machomuu (Jul 22, 2011)

junkerde said:
			
		

> i could care less


You could, or you couldn't?  And if the latter, why bother posting if that's all you have to say?


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 22, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"More like we don't have the balls to put out a new game and should shove the burden of making a game on customers." 

Imagine they try to make us do that for every new or revived IP, we would be getting any *new* games.

We shouldn't have to make a game for them,so we can pay for it. Other words we don't pay companies to make the game ourselves.


----------



## Nujui (Jul 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have the balls, just not the motivation, I think.


----------



## junkerde (Jul 22, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> junkerde said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bcuz that is all i have to say


----------



## machomuu (Jul 22, 2011)

junkerde said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really don't want to tell us why you care so much?


----------



## junkerde (Jul 22, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> junkerde said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bcuz that is all i have to say


----------



## Goli (Jul 22, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And more importantly, how many of those would have actually bought MML3? Obviously they're all gonna say "I WOULD HAVE" but would they have really now?
Also, it's easier to just report junkerde's useless and badly written post than to actually reply and start up all that.


----------



## chyyran (Jul 22, 2011)

That's low capcom..

Almost as low as when you decided not to translate AAI2







Oh well....


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For new IPs they only have a risk of bad sales.
For a revived IP they have a reference to how poorly it originally did.
For Capcom, MML1 and 2 did so poorly that MML3 was never a possibility for them.
Why waste money on a sequel to games that did poorly when they can focus on games that do well for guaranteed larger sales?
Or even a new IP that has a chance of doing well?

And all these complaints from people saying "They shouldn't be making fans make their game for them" just show how little interest those people had in the first place.
The devroom just had the development staff post ideas and concepts and had people vote on them.
That's ALL you had to do.
The work was already done.
You just had to vote on what you liked better.

Heck, even before that, all you had to do was register at the devroom to show you were even remotely interested.
Regardless of activity, if they saw maybe 100,000 members they'd keep on trucking.

They see 15,000 members and can easily think "Well, this isn't worth 15,000 sales *at best*."


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 22, 2011)

That like saying I'm not even remotely interested in Mario because I didn't want to make a game for them.

... Whatever man.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> That like saying I'm not even remotely interested in Mario because I didn't want to make a game for them.
> 
> ... Whatever man.


No it's not, It's like saying "If only 5000 people really care to help with a Mario prototype then we really won't bother making it since that converts to, more or less, 5000 sales.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> That like saying I'm not even remotely interested in Mario because I didn't want to make a game for them.
> 
> ... Whatever man.


Again, they didn't want fans to make the game for them.
They were already making everything.
They made multiple versions of things and let fans vote for what they'd prefer.
Both as a way to gauge interest and to let the fans have a hand in the creation of the game.
Simple things like "Which design of Volnutt do you prefer?"
With pictures.
And a poll.
All you had to do was click and hit vote.

And as I said, before even that all you had to do was register at the site to show your interest.

If you knew for a fact that Mario sold like crap and Nintendo hated Mario games and had no intention of ever making a new one, you'd at least register at their forum to speak up on it right?


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 22, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is....sorry if im over using this word here, asinine. Even if they only had 15000 people to sign up, they know for a FACT the game will sell more than that.
MML2 sold 96,339 and the first one sold 124,844 copies.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 22, 2011)

If there is one thing I'm sad about is that I think this may be the end of Megaman.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 22, 2011)

its the creator of megaman leaving..it's not our fault 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





pfft...big corporations trying to blame others for their mistakes....


----------



## Riversong (Jul 22, 2011)

What in the name of almighty Hera? Since when has a video game company ever relied on, let alone consulted, the fans for the development of a game? I call horse manure on that one. Really? REALLY?? You're counted lucky if your complaint gets heard (ie. OMG! Level 36 was too hard or not hard enough!) and if you're really lucky, the people at the Pokemon company (ok not the same company, but stay with me on this) can be persuaded to add a new feature to a future game (ie. Random Match-ups in Gen 5). If [companies] really wanted to listen to fans, they wouldn't have put out Buffy on the DS (I love Buffy, and want to play the DS game b/c I love her) due to lack of interest, and would have created a flippin' awesome Doctor Who RPG for the 360.


----------



## Soiidus (Jul 22, 2011)

http://3ds.nintendolife.com/news/2011/07/c...ly_worded_tweet


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 22, 2011)

Riversong said:
			
		

> What in the name of almighty Hera? Since when has a video game company ever relied on, let alone consulted, the fans for the development of a game?




I know Square-Enix doesn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





they are just looking for a scapegoat to blame for their error...cause face it..somebody at capcom

F#$KED UP.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 22, 2011)

gloweyjoey said:
			
		

> Which is....sorry if im over using this word here, asinine. Even if they only had 15000 people to sign up, they know for a FACT the game will sell more than that.
> MML2 sold 96,339 and the first one sold 124,844 copies.


Meanwhile, a single Mega Man X game on the PS1 sold more than both the Legends games did combined and required much less in terms of work.
MML2 sold less than MML1 and for them, although a loss in project profit, it wasn't so bad since they could reuse assets from MML1, but it did show it wasn't worth their time compared to their other Mega Man franchises.

Also keep in mind those are life time totals.
Monster Hunter can beat that in a week.

Now, not only did they not want to make MML3 in the first place, but they also have to create all new assets for the game.

Capcom is a company. They aren't psychics. They can only look at past products and make a decision off of that.
The only other thing they can do is look at fan response and they simply didn't get what they expected.

How many other companies have actually replied to fans requesting a game they had no interest in making?
How many have provided the venue and methods to directly discuss with the development team and even vote on certain design aspects?

And as a final note, when the heck did a PR guy on a twitter account suddenly represent the intentions and feelings of an entire company?
That'd be like p1ngpong accidentally insulting all of GBAtemp and everyone blaming GBAtemp as a whole.
Not to mention it was Capcom_Europe's twitter, not even Capcom Japan or Capcom USA.

Talk about blowing everything out of proportion.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 22, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> That'd be like p1ngpong accidentally insulting all of GBAtemp and everyone blaming GBAtemp as a whole.



Im pretty sure that has happened before, but with one difference.

The insults were intentional.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 22, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, a single Mega Man X game on the PS1 sold more than both the Legends games did combined and required much less in terms of work.
> MML2 sold less than MML1 and for them, although a loss in project profit, it wasn't so bad since they could reuse assets from MML1, but it did show it wasn't worth their time compared to their other Mega Man franchises.
> 
> Also keep in mind those are life time totals.
> ...


You're right, those are lifetime totals, but 90% of those sales came in the first 10 weeks, and didn't pull these numbers to say that they sold well at all, it's more to illustrate that to assume that you are only going to get 15,000 sales because only 15,000 sign up on a website is foolish and makes you look like an ass. Not everyone is "in the know" and not all gamers or fans of a series use gaming websites. Simply put, the numbers would have never correlated and they know that. And yes this was just one bloke Capcom Europe making comments which doesn't represent Capcom Japan and USA and not even the whole of Capcom Europe, but when you are employed by someone, there is a certain air about you because as an employee you do represent the company.


----------



## lordrand11 (Jul 22, 2011)

Capcom it has never been up to the fans to create the game only to purchase and support your community of which you have expressed and implied a highly lackadaisical attitude towards as well as a figurehead of corporate greed. you want some support make the F***ing game give us MegaMan universe when you begin something finish it regardless of the supposed low fan support. You used this method on the NES as well as the SNES, Playstation, and hell even the N64 (although i only ever saw a very small few titles on that last one but they were still there!!!!). How can you act so reprehensibly towards those fans who made you what you are as well as enjoyed the content you put out to its fullest with the cancellation of these titles as well as the many that have gone unnoticed prior to this high volume digital age? You ran off one of your greatest assets as well as one of the greatest assets to the video game community for what? I pray to God, Buddha, Allah, Zeus (insert religious figure here) that you realize your mistake and don't go down the tube like all the other marvelous studios that were around in the beginning (i.e. Acclaim, 3DO, Accolade, Midway, to name my personal favorites).


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jul 22, 2011)

C175R said:
			
		

> I knew it.
> everything is my fault.
> maybe I should just kill myself.
> 
> ...


Long time no see... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha, that was too rich!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They just want to see lot's of fans on their page. 
Someone needs to tell them that the number of fans on their twitter does *not* reflect the number of people that will buy the damn game!


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 22, 2011)

C175R said:
			
		

> I knew it.
> everything is my fault.
> maybe I should just kill myself.
> 
> ...


Be careful with the wording, they may take it that as it actually less than what on twitter.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jul 22, 2011)

That would be very depressing. The way I take their statement is that they are a depressing bunch that say "Not many people like our game so were not going to release it :'( " But if they knew how much each individual was excited about this game, then it might change their opinion. Or it might not, who knows?  

I believe this game would be a massive success of it were released. I think Capcom needs some convincing of that as well.


----------



## coczero (Jul 22, 2011)

i dontcare mega man sucks


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 22, 2011)

Loolol apparently Crapcom are pissing fans off in another situation too:-
Nitsuma states that the reason Megaman didn't make it into Ultimate MvC3 is because he was not requested enough by fans!?!?! BULL***T!!!! MEGAMAN X IS THE "MOST" REQUESTED CHARACTER HERE ON UNITY WITH THE POLLS TO PROVE IT!!! STOP WITH THE F**KING LIES ALREADY!!! HERE IS MY SUGGESTION TO YOU!!! STOP F**KING THE MEGAMAN FANS BECAUSE WE ARE NOT STUPID!!! HARD NOT TO RANT WHEN YOUR LIED TO RIGHT IN YOUR FACE!!!! STUPID A** DECISION CAPCOM!!!!! YOUR BEEF WITH INAFUNE IS CLEAR DAY!!!! PUT MEGAMAN IN THE GAME AND STOP PISSING FANS OFF!!!!!!!!![/p]






 It's in the suggestion box of Capcom Unity site lol.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 22, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Loolol apparently Crapcom are pissing fans off in another situation too:-
> Nitsuma states that the reason Megaman didn't make it into Ultimate MvC3 is because he was not requested enough by fans!?!?! BULL***T!!!! MEGAMAN X IS THE "MOST" REQUESTED CHARACTER HERE ON UNITY WITH THE POLLS TO PROVE IT!!! STOP WITH THE F**KING LIES ALREADY!!! HERE IS MY SUGGESTION TO YOU!!! STOP F**KING THE MEGAMAN FANS BECAUSE WE ARE NOT STUPID!!! HARD NOT TO RANT WHEN YOUR LIED TO RIGHT IN YOUR FACE!!!! STUPID A** DECISION CAPCOM!!!!! YOUR BEEF WITH INAFUNE IS CLEAR DAY!!!! PUT MEGAMAN IN THE GAME AND STOP PISSING FANS OFF!!!!!!!!![/p]
> 
> 
> ...


Phoenix Wright made the cut...


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 22, 2011)

@coczero go some where troll


----------



## Jaxom (Jul 22, 2011)

The only shame is that Capcom has cancelled MML3. A good game for 3DS, a good game that we won't be able to see. :'(


----------



## Mr.Mugiwara (Jul 22, 2011)

Nintendo buy Megaman Franchise Now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 22, 2011)

Mr.Mugiwara said:
			
		

> Nintendo buy Megaman Franchise Now!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hell no. In a perfect world, Inafune's company would own the license to make Mega Man games.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, without Inafune, I don't know if the game would really be the same...

It sucks that they couldn't release it. No need to flame them for it.


----------



## Issac (Jul 22, 2011)

oh damn... pulling mega man from MvC now ? that's just sad...


----------



## machomuu (Jul 22, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Well, without Inafune, I don't know if the game would really be the same...


Actually, Inafune was working on it with them, but he didn't have the power to prevent the shutdown.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm getting to think even if there was a lot of people in the dev room, they would have canceled it anyway.


----------



## dryo (Jul 22, 2011)

capcom is dropping the project, cause they want a new PR somethiing THA FANS! DON'T LIKE! MM legends is scrapped BOOOHO just look at the tns of megaman BN games they did...like what 12? and you guys are complaining over an old game? the game has been in development for over 4 years and it's been stalled back and forth,stop asking for megaman!,ask for new franchises,that's what we need to see.


----------



## Mr.Mugiwara (Jul 22, 2011)

This is my rage:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_4z6Tskq0Y[/youtube]


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 22, 2011)

A real apology would be making the game.


----------



## Missing Number (Jul 22, 2011)

okay, how many of you have actually seen me post on this forum?

now i loved MML 1 n 2 and the 3rd was gonna be sweet cuz we actually got to be a part of it..... now how is this for realization? 

i rarely ever post... anywhere... yet im a fan.... does not posting mean i dont buy the games?

so why does Cappy think it so>? 

15,000 doesn't translate into your fanbase, 15,000 = people who are willing, and able to participate

you should really tell them to do the math on the average number of players who are both willing AND able to help, maybe they can figure out 15,000 is more like 10% of their fanbase, or even more like 5%

cuz, even though im a fan, and i too would be willing.... i got other shit to do

someone should really do some research to figure out the exact percentages of posters to players


----------



## Seicomart (Jul 22, 2011)

I suppose its our fault we won't get the last PWright game in English too?

Wankers...


----------



## lizard81288 (Jul 22, 2011)

also, i lol'd at this, via twitter:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> @Rablazone - “What if you guys finished making the demo, and used that to gauge interest?”
> 
> @CapcomEuro That could be an option. I’ll put it forward



That is completely dumb...Thats what the prototype was for!! The Prototype is done and can be released.


----------



## salnaruto2 (Jul 23, 2011)

I like what these guys had to say about the MML3 cancellation.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> …Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://revergelabs.com/2011/07/mega-melanc...oard-wednesday/
(images in the link)

At least there is company that would like to take over MML3 project.
http://news.idg.no/cw/art.cfm?id=4BF1026D-...4E3333BBD653EF9


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 23, 2011)

Am i the only one who saw this coming even before inafune quit?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 23, 2011)

I seriously think Capcom should sell the Megaman franchise since they don't seem to want to deal with it anymore. If they were to do this, I would like Nintendo to grab it, and get Retro Studios to make the first game from the exchange.


----------



## Prof. 9 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm inclined to agree with the Capcom Euro guy here, really the point of the Dev Room was to let the fans decide about most of the game features, characters, etc. The Reaverbot boss design contest was like that, too; it was up to the fans to design the boss fight and boss design. They were essentially asking the fans to co-develop the game with them from the get-go--it's strange that people are surprised about it now.

They did the same thing with MegaMan Battle Network 6, where I believe most if not all WWW Navi bosses were designed by fans, so in essence a large part of the MMBN6 plot was kind of built by the fans, too. The entire ClockMan scenario from Operate Shooting Star was based on the winning entry from the OSS boss design contest. I believe they were trying to do the same thing here, putting the game together from the community's best ideas, except on a much larger scale. And they can't do that if only 15,000 or so people sign up for their dev forums, even though the MML3 Dev Room has been _all over_ the internet, having been featured on all major video game news websites such as Kotaku and GameSpot, and all the while the major Mega Man fan sites like Protodude and TMMN were constantly rallying people to sign up for the Dev Room. If despite all those efforts, only a handful of people (relatively) show up, it's not strange that the higher-ups think there's too little demand.

That said, I do agree they made a major mistake in delaying (and eventually not releasing) the Prototype Version as it would've been a good cash grab for them (wasn't it almost finished?) and it would have been the best way to gauge interest. Heck, they could've just slapped some multiplayer features on it and put it up for sale as a full game then expand on it with some DLC maybe since that should be easy to produce at this point.

All in all, it's a troubling turn of events for the Blue Bomber, now the last upcoming Mega Man game that isn't a Korean MMO has slipped off the radar...


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jul 23, 2011)

Since when has a game company ever needed fan input to create a game? What's capcom's excuse for releasing all the horrible crap they've come out with in the past 10 years without fan involvement? Screw you CAPCOM, don't sit around making up reasons not to release a "highly anticipated" game that more people want than any of the other garbage you produce yearly! Let's rerelease street fighter on every platform every year! What about spyborgs and motogp? No one gives a crap about those games yet they saw release! Megaman brought you an audience and now you just shove him to the side! Never again will I buy a game from capcom or any of it's subsidiaries!


----------



## rock7 (Jul 23, 2011)

Capcom is not being well regarded by fans

Which video game publisher do you like the least (or hate the most) right now?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2011)

That's hilarious.

Capcom apparently thinks THIS is what gamers wanted: http://kotaku.com/5823869/who-needs-tekken...-vs-hello-kitty


----------



## Eswar21297 (Jul 24, 2011)

Was really hoping for MML3, at least the Prototype Version is enough for me.
It was one of the reasons I bought the 3DS, Other than Zelda, Cave Story and SMT: DSOverclocked.
Played the original one on PC and emulated the second one. Loved them both.

I hope they CHANGE their DAMN MIND.


----------

